# 2007 yamaha virago 250 oil ?



## homegrown998 (Jan 6, 2008)

i just got my little "yamahog" a few months ago and have never had to put oil in it untill tonight i bought 20w-50 motorcycle oil thin when i got back i checked the manual and said to use 10w30 or 20w40 so should i just drain all this oil or can i just let it run through? heres what it looks like tell me what you think i had a choice between this or a honda rebal http://www.actionmotorsports.com/new_vehicle_detail.asp?sid=03321039X1K6K2008J6I51I02JPMQ679R0&veh=38320&CatDesc=Motorcycles


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2008)

It will be ok. I wouldn't make a habit of though. This time of year, multi weight oil the number that matters is the first the 20. this is how it will flow when cold. The difference between 20w-40 and 20w-50 although there is a difference its not that great. Air cooled motors typically will use a higher grade oil because of the heat. But your bike is water cooled and therefore the manufacturer recommendation should be followed. But its not going to destroy your bike either.


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 6, 2008)

this bike has a air cool vtwin so that better anyway goin on what your saying right


----------



## Miss Lead (Jan 6, 2008)

I have an 07 FZ6 with a completely different engine than yours and I use 10w30 (or 40  - I can't remember) hope that helps! 

you oughta do a google search for Yamaha Virago Forum and see if you come up with anything.  a lot of bikers love to debate on oil.

also, read the manual.  or if you dont have it, google it and you can probably download it.  or go to Yamaha.com  then you can look longingly at the 08s while you're there.


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> this bike has a air cool vtwin so that better anyway goin on what your saying right


 
Yes air cooled bikes usually will do fine with 20w-50. The important thing is to run it long enough to get the condensation out of engine.


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 6, 2008)

It is generally frowned upon to mix oil viscosities. That said, you would most likely be fine, but since it probably would cost you less than $20 to change the oil and filter, why don't you go ahead and do that just for the peace of mind? Obviously it bothered you enough that you felt a need to ask for a second opinion, right?

If, however, you are in a situation where things are financially tight, well, my _professional_ opinion is that you will be fine.

Just to be clear- You are saying that you added the wrong viscosity when you topped-off your oil, right? If so, the above applies.

If you are saying that you changed the oil and put in 10-50 instead of 10-40, I wouldn't worry about that at all, especially if you don't have temperature extremes or heavy-duty use; just put in the right stuff next time.


----------

